# bugs



## shallow death (May 20, 2010)

we were out bowfishing at night and once the lights come on the bugs are terrible what do you guys do to get away from them?


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

bugs will usually get better later in the night but mounting your lights under your deck will help


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Beer and cigarettes usually get rid of them. Or at least make us forget they're there :beer:

On a more serious note, like bowcarp said, lights under the platform usually help a bit, but there's really nothing you can do to get rid of them besides keep 'er full throttle the whole time so they trail behind a bit.


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

probly not going to get rid of them... if your bowfishing at night you just have to deal with them or start going during the day...
This was my early days of fishing at night where i just had a driving light on my bow.


----------

